# Hybrid Audio Clarus C51-2 Review



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

*Hybrid Audio Technologies Clarus C51-2 Review*

As promised, here is my initial review of the Hybrid Audio Clarus C51-2 set.

I will divide the review into the following sections:
1.Initial Impression,
2.Install Details,
3.Listening Thoughts

Let’s get started…
*
Initial Impression*
When I opened the box and started inspecting the contents I found that the Clarus line is very similar to the Legatia line that was first released by Hybrid Audio Technologies (HAT). The build quality of the midbass drivers are quite nice. Cast basket, woven speaker leads, inverted surround and a paper cone. I am VERY partial to paper cones. I feel they render music the way the artist intended. The tweeters are nice also. Very small, so they should be easy to install - and they are. Now for the crossovers… I LIKE THESE CROSSOVERS ! They are very well made and would be welcome to show off in any system. The components used in the network are topnotch. You also get grills and install items…

*Install Details*
Well these went in my daily driver, 2001 Accord LX, in the factory locations. Midbass in the doors and the tweeters in the dash openings. The crossovers were left under the seat, for now. Power is supplied by an Xtant x603. No subwoofer is used because the Xtant’s sub channel is not functional right now… Repair is on the horizon… When the Xtant is repaired I will be using a DIYMA12 in a ported enclosure.
*
Listening Impressions*
Here is the music I listened to during my session:
4.James Taylor “Gaia” on Hourglass album
5.Keb Mo “Grandma’s Hands” 
6.Jennifer Warnes “Joan of Arc” from Famous Blue Raincoat
7.Metallica “No Leaf Clover” from S&M

Gaia
This album from James Taylor is wonderful and this cut is one the best on it. The recording is very open and spacious. I love James’ voice and the Clarus set reproduce the recording in such a true way. The soundstage is very wide and pretty deep. This set is smooth, very easy to listen to although a sub is needed for the lowest tones. Remember the set is installed in factory locations with no damping. 

Grandma’s Hands
Keb Mo’s recording of this song is wonderfully simple. I felt like I was sitting on the porch of an old general store with Keb Mo while he was performing the song. So detailed and REAL ! On a good system you can hear a broomstick being used for rhythm in the background. With the Clarus set, you not only hear the broomstick you get a wonderful sense of depth. Phenomenal !

Joan of Arc
This is one of my GO TO cuts when evaluating a sound system. Jennifer’s voice is simply pure. That is the best way I can describe the way the Clarus set reproduced this recording… PURE. Or should I say Purely Beautiful. The set proved to be very powerful, able to take soft passages and build into wonderfully complex reproductions that gave me chills. When Leonard Cohen joins in his deep vocals are rendered in a visceral manner. Considering these midbass’ are only 5.25” drivers… I am highly impressed. Loving this set !

No Leaf Clover
OK up to now my musical selections have been rather “highbrow” and “elitist”. This selection represents what I love to listen to just for my ride home each day…. Metallica’s S & M album is one of my favorites. Anytime classical and metal is fused together it only brings about good things…! This selection is very complex and dynamic, the Clarus set did a GREAT job of reproducing this. As I stated earlier, the set does need a subwoofer. 

*My summery … *
I love this set of speakers. I had the opportunity to use Hybrid Audio’s Legatia speakers and found them to be World Class, the Clarus are right there also. They are extremely detailed, smooth and have dynamic capabilities. If you want a speaker system for a daily driver or even a casual competition system… RUN don’t walk to your nearest Hybrid Audio Technologies dealer. The best system I ever used was a Dynaudio 2-way setup powered by a Butler Tube Driver. I loved that setup…. Hummm,,, now where did I put those Tube Drivers….?


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Great review! Thanks for taking the time to write it. The Clarus C51-2 and C61-2 sets are some of the best off the shelf component sets money can buy IMO.


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

I agree !

I want to put more power on them...


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Tn_Audiophile said:


> I agree !
> 
> I want to put more power on them...


Mo power.... mo betta!


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

If anyone has questions, please feel free to ask...


----------



## theRESONANCE (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks for the review


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Tn_Audiophile said:


> If anyone has questions, please feel free to ask...



How many watts are you running thru them?


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

CRD:
Roughly 85 watts...

J


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

How do they compare to you Dynaudio 2-ways though?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

can't believe i missed this review 4 days ago.

i use legatia drivers in my car and a 6.5" clarus set in my wife's car.

i would say your review of the clarus set is spot on. great set!

curious - you say no matting... are there holes in the inner skin of the doors? if so - seal those up bare minimum and your low end should improve dramatically. you will still need a sub, but the midbass will be killer. (yes, i said KILLER midbass - even w/ the 5.25" set)


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Very nice components


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

azngotskills:

Frankly... 
I love Dynaudio, always have... Compared to the Hybrid Audio set, they sound a bit lifeless...

I like the Clarus set that much... I'm considering going up the food chain to the 6" Clarus set...

J


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

fwiw, for fitment reasons you need to know this...

the woofer in the clarus 61-2 is more like 7".

...and i'd still suggest matting behind the woofer and sealing up the door skin before making the move up. 

cheers,
ben


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks BennyZ !


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

I don't know if you did much research with this but would you say that on or off-axis presented a more realistic response from the clarus drivers?

Also, I believe that you said that you had used Legatia drivers before so what is your response for them better on or off-axis? 

Benny or anyone please feel free to respond Thanks guys


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

i have the clarus set installed off-axis in the doors of my wife's mazda 3. did not experiment with them any other way, as i wanted to try them as they are billed - "plug and play" in the oem locations.

and they are great that way. no complaints!

the l3 mids and l1 tweeters in my car are aimed on axis directly at each corresponding ear. l8s are off axis in the doors, but they are only playing up to 150hz. as with the clarus set, i have not tried them any other way. sorry!  i knew this was a proven setup, so i just went for it. i have read great things about them off axis, too, though.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Hey benny if you see this what would you say is the better tweet the L1 or the clarus tweet. Or which is a smoother/warmer tweet in your opinion. Thanks


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Tn_Audiophile said:


> azngotskills:
> 
> Frankly...
> I love Dynaudio, always have... Compared to the Hybrid Audio set, they sound a bit lifeless...
> ...


Wow the Dyn's are lifeless? That is a pretty big statement. I would like to experiment with these drivers. I am curious now. They must perform pretty darn well for someone who loves Dyn's to say these make them sound lifeless. I may need to get my hands on a set just to try out.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> Wow the Dyn's are lifeless? That is a pretty big statement. I would like to experiment with these drivers. I am curious now. They must perform pretty darn well for someone who loves Dyn's to say these make them sound lifeless. I may need to get my hands on a set just to try out.


In stock - no waiting 

http://www.12velectronics.com/servl...echnologies-cln-Clarus&trade-scln-/Categories

I don't think you will just be "trying them out" once you hear them.


----------



## MrDave (May 19, 2008)

I recently got to listen to a Legatia set. I find it necessary to audition anything that receives attention, especially when it's being compared to the likes of Dyn.

My personal opinion is that Hybrid's stuff trys to act more high end than it actually performs. Especially for the price tag. 

There was some distortion, especially when the speakers were pushed a bit. Overall clarity was a bit clouded, among other things. It lacked dynamism, and impact. Basically, the things you look for or expect in a high end set. 

Then again, they were stacked up against a Dyn car Esotec 362, a DLS 8.3i car, and a Rainbow car Cal28 tweet and 6.5 kick, not exactly easy competition. Installs varied from kicks to A-pillars, but either way, I wouldn't place the Legatia's even close to these cars, in any regard.

I would be as bold to say the Hybrid equipment fell on it's face. Especially next to Dyn equipment.

The Legatia drivers remind me more of Vifa drivers. I'd personally do a DIY build with ScanSpeak or the alike to save some coin, and yield similar or better results. 

Let your ears be the judge. Luckily for me, I am able to do A/B comparisions using high end gear, which gives a more accurate experience.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Which drivers were they? And what crossover points were used?

The design of Hybrid Audio's drivers are quite a bit different than most. They require quite a bit of airspace. If they are in a small enclosre, they will exibit the problems you noticed. Their wide-bandwidth can cover 7 octaves so choosing the right crossover is crutial. 

The beauty of the Clarus set is that it comes with it's own passive crossover network, so it takes some of the guesswork out of the equasion.


----------



## MrDave (May 19, 2008)

The equipment was from the Legatia Pro series. Other than the L8 woofer, I don't know the other model numbers. I've never dealt with Hybrid. I had planned to do a more in depth review of the equipment, including comparative tests, crossover points, response, etc etc., but the Hybrid's seemed so easily overtaken by the other brands that I didn't feel the need.

The source was an Alpine F1. The owner of the car is experienced enough to know what he is doing in terms of crossover points, either way that wouldn't have been the problem. It's not like I felt the speakers were playing out of their range, and it isn't like they sounded bad. They just couldn't seem to roll with the big boys. In the range they did play, they lacked the same dynamics and musicality which makes high end speakers what they are. 

For someone who doesn't enjoy DIY types of installs, it might be easier for them to just grab a set of Hybrid audio equipment that is pre assembled. That would be a knock in price and performance, if you asked me. It's hard to imagine these speakers having a market. The market they seem to have found is one built on hype and comparative claims to high end brands. 

I would have liked to give them more time, but I feel it would be more beneficial to put them on the playing field with speakers of a lower rung.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Please find out which drivers they were. 

Since I have been using Hybrid speakers (about 6 months) I have not found another set of speakers I liked as much. And the judges at IASCA last year agreed. Vehicles equipped with Hybrid Audio products won more World Championships that all other front-stage speaker manufacturers COMBINED.

If that is not "Running with the big boys" then I don't know what is. I think you should give them another look. It is hard to take your opinion credibly when you don't even know what speakers you were listing to.


----------



## MrDave (May 19, 2008)

I could find out if it was necessary, I just don't feel it is. 

I understand why you have to defend Hybrid Audio. I'm glad they have done well in competition, but that usually has more to do with tuning/installation.

My purpose of coming into this thread was to explain my listening experience with the Legatia speakers next to other brands which are supposedly of the same "caliber". 

There aren't enough "3rd party" users of Hybrid who are totally unaffiliated, who have a set of Rainbow Plat's properly installed to compare them next to. A lot of users who are more budget minded upgrade to Hybrid. 

You probably have defenses for miles in terms of what "other users" might have said, or the type of credible sources which have sweared by them. 

Magazines, articles, your average car guy, I don't buy much into them. Usually, anything that sounds "bright" automatically sounds clearer to most folks. Hence, Dyn speakers sounding "lifeless". 

At the end of the day, it's just my opinion based on my ears. You gave yours, I gave mine. Discussion over.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Enough said.

Take care.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Dave:

I appreciate your point of view, and I am sorry the Hybrid Audio speakers didn't work out for you. 

One minor thing stood out for me in your last post though, and I wanted to chime in and clear something up for the casual onlooker. You said "there aren't enough "3rd party" users of Hybrid who are totally unaffiliated, who have a set of [XYZ company's speakers] properly installed to compare them next to." 

This entire forum, short of four or five people, are third-party, non-affiliated users. Car Audio & Electronics Magazine was a third-party, non-affiliated user/tester. TalkAudio Magazine - UK was a third party, non-affiliated user/tester. If you didn't like the speakers, then that's a shame, and I appreciate you at least gave them a try. But to make a broad scale assertion that every user on this board that like Hybrid Audio products are either affiliated with Hybrid, and/or not capable of a third-party review is simple incomprehensible.

Take this Clarus C51-2 review, for example. Are you saying the reviewer, whom I have never met, and short of some e-mail traffic, have never spoke to nor do I know him, is incapable of a third-party review, and is somehow affiliated with the company? Wow, that’s a pretty aggressive move on your part to go onto someone’s review and make multiple posts of broad scale negativity, and accuse the original poster of impropriety, because of some undefined motivation. Funny, his review matches that of the Car Audio & Electronics Magazine review fairly closely…you know, the review where the Clarus speakers received some of the highest scores ever in the history of the magazine, irrespective of price.

If you didn’t like the speakers, then fine. We'll agree on that point. But after hundreds of non-partisan reviews, yours is definitely in the minority. You can have your opinion; far be it from me to try and take that away from you. But I thought it’d be useful for others reading your post to understand that this isn’t “hype”; it’s the majority of people that own Hybrid Audio products really like them.

Once again, sorry the speakers didn’t work in your application. Have a great day.

Scott


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

We all have our opinions on what good sound is... This review is simply mine on the Hybrid Audio Clarus 5" set... The short is I really like them, so much so I plan to buy the 6" set for another vehicle. 

To clear any confusion, I have NO relationship with Hybrid Audio Technologies other than using their Clarus set and the Legatia speakers. I have talked with Scott B. a few times via E-mail and once by telephone to get his expert advise. That is the extent of my HAT relationship.

I like their products and agree with their philosophy of speaker implementation. I would not hesitate to use them in the future and plan to do just that.

Thanks and God Bless,
J


----------



## MrDave (May 19, 2008)

The thread comes back from the dead. Unless it's praise, it's going to be a discussion.

I never suggested the original poster has any affiliation. Tn_ does, however. 

My curiosity to try the speakers came from certain claims like.."the Legatia owned the DynAudio MW172". One person was telling me how DLS speakers sounded "muddy" next to them. And now, Dyn speakers sound "lifeless". 

With such lofty claims, it's my duty to give them a try. Beforehand, I like to get a feel for the speakers from users. However, whith comments like the above, it was clear I wasn't going to. 

And don't use the magazine as a defense. I think you have been around long enough to know how the industry works.

My stance on it all? Simple. Don't believe the hype, don't believe what you read. Then, I am immune to the placebo effect, and can give myself the proper listening experienced.

So, stop trying to make me sound like the bad guy by saying I'm accusing people of "improprieties". I guess that's the strategy to make me seem less credible, thus preserving the name of your product.

There was nothing wrong with my original statement. The speakers, while capable, do not reach the lofty claims I have been reading about. And even at the price point, there are other options that could yield better results. It's not a matter of preference in terms of a speaker that is more laid back, or one that is more up front. There were clear winners in distortion, dynamism, impact, overall clarity, tonal balance, you name it. None of the winners happened to be Hybrid.

I, am clearly an unaffiliated user on the other side of the Hybrid Audio fence. I have the ear, the knowledge, as well as the proper equipment and set ups to test the product.

The consensus of the other members who participated in the testing were the same as mine, even the owner of the car with the Hybrid install.

The answer then isn't maybe one of strong marketing, affiliation, or less experienced users. Because we are in the minority, it must mean we are incompetent fools.

If the speakers held true to all the claims made about them, then we would all have them in our rides because they would be #1. And as the magazine states, they apparently are. Now I just have to convince the listeners that day.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

> I never suggested the original poster has any affiliation. Tn_ does, however.


He does not. And he is the OP??? Maybe you confused this just like you did when A/B'ing the speakers.


> With such lofty claims, it's my duty to give them a try. Beforehand, I like to get a feel for the speakers from users.


But you didn't. You don't even know what speakers you listened to. First you say that they were in differnt locations from kicks to A-pillars. Then you say they were in one car and you don't know which models they were. When I asked if you would find out so we could have a true discussion you conveniently said that you did not want to.


> So, stop trying to make me sound like the bad guy by saying I'm accusing people of "improprieties". I guess that's the strategy to make me seem less credible, thus preserving the name of your product.


You are doing it to yourself. If you are going to make strong claims on a product, you should at least have some facts to back it up. 

Until you actually have some REAL info on the comparison, I say that you are just making this up and never even heard the car(s) you claim. Especially when you make claims like this: 


> Luckily for me, I am able to do A/B comparisions using high end gear, which gives a more accurate experience.


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

I am the original poster nd I want to clear any confusion.

I am not currently connected to Hybrid Audio Technologies in any way. I was a part of Team Hybrids but am no longer a member. I did help a buddy of mine try and develop the Southeast market as he was an acting Rep for HAT. He is no longer a Rep and I never was a rep.

I simply like the product and agree with the design philosophy that HAT prescribes to...


----------



## MrDave (May 19, 2008)

12v Electronics said:


> He does not. And he is the OP??? Maybe you confused this just like you did when A/B'ing the speakers.
> 
> But you didn't. You don't even know what speakers you listened to. First you say that they were in differnt locations from kicks to A-pillars. Then you say they were in one car and you don't know which models they were. When I asked if you would find out so we could have a true discussion you conveniently said that you did not want to.
> 
> ...



Mmm. You guys simply don't read. 

Originally I had never stated that TN_ was affiliated with anything. I said I haven't come across enough unaffiliated users to get more opinions. Where in that statement do I suggest that TN_ is affiliated? I know that he used to be, and even then, nowhere did I say that made his review bias. I don't believe it did. He genuinely likes the speakers, good for him.

Read more closely. I said there were 4 different cars. Each cars installed varied, from kicks to A-pillars. I never said there were 4 cars with different Hybrid Audio installs. My God. The DLS and Dyn car were in the kicks, the Rainbow and Hybrid cars were in the A-pillars. Got it?

As far as speaker models, I told you it's the Legatia series. As I was told by the user, "this is the Legataia 3-way component set utilizing the 8" midbass". Must I go over to Hybrid's website and dig up model numbers to satisfy you? I'm pretty sure you are capable of that on your own.

You guys need to deal with criticism better. My original opinion remains the same. The speakers are "ok", but I don't find them to share the same quality characteristics as other brands.

You question me because I wasn't amazed, yet you don't expect the same "in-depth analysis" from the OP who thinks they are great. Sort of hypocritacal, no?


ANYWAYS, I popped into the thread because I saw another Hybrid review. So, I added something from my experience. My opinion, as well as a few colleagues. Get over it. It wouldn't have gone this far if you guys didn't get up in arms and have to defend the product to your death. Let it go.

It's an opinion. The OP liked it, I didn't care to question why. I, and a few others, didn't. That's life.

Obviously, though, that can't be true. First, it's because my crossover points are wrong. Second, it's because I am making outrageous claims. Third, and lastly now, it's because I never heard the speakers at all! Isn't that something.

You are right, it was all just a dream. But in reality, everything I said is true. Atleast for me, and a few others.

I won't be coming back in here. I resign from the thread to eliminate hostile feelings from you guys. Plus, I simply don't really feel like jockeying a thread to build a defense for what simply was an opinion.


----------



## MrDave (May 19, 2008)

Oh, and, if it's necessary 12v, I can take photos of my gear. Just to keep my "made up" fantasy going.

Less than ideal comments of a product doesn't put food on the table for a "HAT dealer". Sorry about that. Is that why you made such a desperate claim? Hmm. Feel free to PM me if you wish to discuss. I'm out.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

I thought you were gone. 

Stay off of the drugs.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Goodness... I guess IASCA/MECA/etc. judges are biased due to the "HAT hype". What a slap in the face to this hobby. Not liking them is one thing - saying they are only successful due to hype is ludicrous and inflammatory towards SQ judges. You are distilling everything they do and hear down to their supposed pre-conceived notions regarding the logo on the dust cap (which is conspicuously absent from Hybrid products). If Scott was building a hype machine (selling a name/image), you'd be able to identify a HAT product from 50 yds away. It's safe to say that the 'one vehicle you heard' was not representative of the whole. I too have heard many systems from all of the manufacturers you list. I think it's funny that you claim to have all of this experience but you write off one vehicle as representative of the product. That's sad. Open your eyes and your mind.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

One question. Copper in the motor?


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

BlackSapphire said:


> Goodness... I guess IASCA/MECA/etc. judges are biased due to the "HAT hype". What a slap in the face to this hobby. Not liking them is one thing - saying they are only successful due to hype is ludicrous and inflammatory towards SQ judges. You are distilling everything they do and hear down to their supposed pre-conceived notions regarding the logo on the dust cap (which is conspicuously absent from Hybrid products). If Scott was building a hype machine (selling a name/image), you'd be able to identify a HAT product from 50 yds away. It's safe to say that the 'one vehicle you heard' was not representative of the whole. I too have heard many systems from all of the manufacturers you list. I think it's funny that you claim to have all of this experience but you write off one vehicle as representative of the product. That's sad. Open your eyes and your mind.


C'MON dude. Having an opinion that differs from SQ judges is pretty far from equivalent to slapping them in the face.

The attitude displayed in this thread by Scott and his dealer is enough for me never to purchase any HAT products, regardless of how they sound. If they are so good, why are you so damn defensive? I mean honestly 12v, you accuse the guy of making it up?? Learn how to ****ing conduct yourself, man.

"I guess the world can't be round since everyone thinks it's flat."  Powerful thought processes on display, here. 

The "hobby" doesn't get its feelings hurt. Sorry you did.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

capnxtreme said:


> C'MON dude. Having an opinion that differs from SQ judges is pretty far from equivalent to slapping them in the face.
> 
> The attitude displayed in this thread by Scott and his dealer is enough for me never to purchase any HAT products, regardless of how they sound. If they are so good, why are you so damn defensive? I mean honestly 12v, you accuse the guy of making it up?? Learn how to ****ing conduct yourself, man.
> 
> ...


Well it's only normal that they defend their products. 

Still want to know if there is copper in the motor though.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Defending your product is one thing.

Accusing anyone with a differing opinion of making up stories, however, is another, and you will lose customers over it. It also begs the question: why do they need to resort to such tactics if their product's performance is beyond reproach?


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

I will leave the copper question to Scott. Since I am not 100% sure my answer is correct I will not say it. I do not believe in posting things that cannot be backed up.


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

Guys I want apologize for the direction this simple thread has taken. We ALL have the right to express our opinions and should do just that ! My intention of posting this review was to express my experience with the HAT Clarus set. I do not stand to gain anything by posting positive comments on any HAT products, I simply like them. Others may not... that is their opinion, I'm simply stating mine. I have used a variety of HAT products and have found them ALL satisfying.

I can not speak of 12Volt because I have not met, talked to or dealt with them. I HAVE talked to and had dealings with Scott Buwalda and I have always found him to be gracious in the time he spends answering questions and the business dealings I have had with him. A very standup guy that has started a wonderful company, offers a great product and one I hope to meet in person some time soon. 

Thanks for reading my comments and opinions. This will be my last post to this thread.

Thanks again !

J


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone


----------



## sound junkie (Jul 27, 2008)

I thought this was a thread to review the clarus c51-2. why do we need the beef about the the set thats above this range/pricepoint? if this set performs well at this market price so be it. who cares if the poster likes it more than his dynaudio set. its just opinion!!!


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

capnxtreme said:


> C'MON dude. Having an opinion that differs from SQ judges is pretty far from equivalent to slapping them in the face.


You totally misunderstood what I said. I didn't say that Dave having a different opinion was a slap in the face to SQ judges. He listened to one vehicle and had a flippant attitude about their worth claiming that they are nothing but "hype". My point is that "hype" isn't enough to win competitions unless the SQ judge wasn't doing his job. I refuse to believe that they are crooked enough to conduct themselves in that manner - that's my point. Please don't extrapolate what I said for the sake of argument. Don't worry, my feelings certainly aren't hurt. 

EDIT: Now that I've read Tn_Audiophile's final comments, I will also leave this thread. Sorry to have "chimed in". P.S. Tn, thanks for the review. I've never heard the Clarus comps and I found your insight helpful.


----------



## oemplusmore (Aug 6, 2008)

I was gonna try and bring this thread back back from the dead. Has anyone here been able to listen to the clarus componet combo using passive crossovers and listened to the spx 17pros as well. does anyone have an opinion to how these these sets compare. i have the 17pros, not installed yet. But I would love to listen to a set of HAT's. They are making a great name for themselves. Just curious as to what the best sub $500 comp sets are.


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

MrDave said:


> I recently got to listen to a Legatia set. I find it necessary to audition anything that receives attention, especially when it's being compared to the likes of Dyn.
> 
> My personal opinion is that Hybrid's stuff trys to act more high end than it actually performs. Especially for the price tag.
> 
> ...


Dave, your story is more about comparing 4 cars than comparing speakers.

You know that the install and tuning have great impact in the result.
What you discribe looks, "sounds", like a midrange crossed too low and perhaps other than optimum gain settings...

The L831 set, well tuned, is capable of great sound, world class.
The other sets too.


----------



## lovedoc1 (Dec 12, 2009)

oemplusmore said:


> I was gonna try and bring this thread back back from the dead. Has anyone here been able to listen to the clarus componet combo using passive crossovers and listened to the spx 17pros as well. does anyone have an opinion to how these these sets compare. i have the 17pros, not installed yet. But I would love to listen to a set of HAT's. They are making a great name for themselves. Just curious as to what the best sub $500 comp sets are.


I spent a day auditioning both the C61-2 (w/ passive xo) and L6s in my car. The clarus sounded great and played low but not near as good as the Legatias, they just have that extra umph in my opinion. Also, if you go the Legatia route HAT recommends you go active. I am getting the L6s and using my current tweeters while I save for the L1 pros.


----------



## Redcloud (Feb 5, 2009)

oemplusmore said:


> I was gonna try and bring this thread back back from the dead. Has anyone here been able to listen to the clarus componet combo using passive crossovers and listened to the spx 17pros as well. does anyone have an opinion to how these these sets compare. i have the 17pros, not installed yet. But I would love to listen to a set of HAT's. They are making a great name for themselves. Just curious as to what the best sub $500 comp sets are.


I listened to the Clarus 6.5 set at a local dealer who was thinkng about carrying the line. This dealer sells Morel and Hertz Audison products. The Clarus sound good but not great IMO. The were demoed along side the Morel Dotech and Hertz XL. I personally prefer the sound of Morel but will probably opt for the less expensive Hertz brand.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

MrDave said:


> I recently got to listen to a Legatia set. I find it necessary to audition anything that receives attention, especially when it's being compared to the likes of Dyn.
> 
> My personal opinion is that Hybrid's stuff trys to act more high end than it actually performs. Especially for the price tag.
> 
> ...


Heard and auditioned the dyn esotec 242 before upgrading to the polk sr-6500. And....

1. The dyns have the best mid driver I have ever heard. Up in the scan territory and perhaps beyond. Paciest, punchiest, not boomy at all. 
2. the dyn tweets are comatose. It reminds me of this movie with an A+ star cast and a c- script. Circa 1998 'Sphere'. There a huge build up and since at the end the makers cant piece together the wow moments, they take the cop out way. 'Lets hold hands and forget". What a let down. Kinda like the dyns.

Above post with appologies to all the dyn fans.


----------



## oemplusmore (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for your opinions guys. maybe i'll try a set of dyn mids with my spx pro tweets as my first active set...one day I'll get there. As of now it seems that I'm just collecting audio gear and have no time to have it installed. I see wht there is no shortage of items here in the classified section. Car audio is ADDICTIVE...and expensive:evilgrin:


----------



## necrophidious (Aug 14, 2007)

I used a set of Clarus C61-2's - on axis in the kicks with the passive xover (mid & tweet together). Build quality was very impressive, and the customer service was world class (regardless of industry), but I did not like the way the drivers sounded. Mid bass was a bit too much, tweeter was...ok, but I found the midrange very muddy, lacking any detail and clarity. I have listened to a set of SPX Pro's, and would say the midrange and tweeter were much better, but lacked the midbass and output of the Clarus. Overall, I would go the Alpine's. Just my .02.


----------



## Maglite (Dec 28, 2009)

Tn_Audiophile said:


> Thanks everyone



Enjoyed reading your review. Thanks for taking the time to write your opinions.


----------



## jambarry (Jan 14, 2010)

Hate to stir this up again, but was interested to see if anyone had any further comments on off-Axis response. Considering these but off-axis response is a must for this install...


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I heard a couple Clarus installs with tweeters mounted off-axis, and the result is just great.

Very hard to beat for the same amount of money.


----------



## jambarry (Jan 14, 2010)

Where were the mains? door mounted?


----------



## audio MD (Jan 17, 2010)

Man, the last time I was this hyped to redo my system was when Morel Israel came back into the U.S. That was the last time that a set of speakers made me just sit there and say wow! I recently had an opportunity to sit in Bob Morrow's truck and wowed by the Hybrid Audio gear. I can't wait to redo my set and see what I can make it do!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah, the midbass was door-mounted.


----------

